# I can't find a lowrance ice ducer anywhere!!



## The Fillet Show (Feb 26, 2008)

I've checked everywhere for a lowrance ice ducer to convert my lms-332c to an ice setup and keep coming up empty handed. I have one on order through lei, but they are telling me 3-5 weeks and I can cancel the order if I find one somewhere. Has anyone run across one in stock or have one for sale?


----------



## flipp1958 (Jan 9, 2009)

check with reeds sporting goods,all transducers will work ,you dont need a ice ducer just zip tie on to a piece of foam ,like pipe insulator etc ,i use the one for my trolling motor ,I use the steel pipe clamp to keep it straight zipped tied to foam works great ,
http://www.reedssports.com/Product/product.taf?_function=detail&_ID=2167&pc=683


----------



## Trout Slayer (Dec 16, 2007)

keep an eye on ebay
I found parts for my sonar CHEAP, brand new in the box


----------



## jim sasser (Feb 19, 2007)

I got mine off ebay,but i run a lcx-28hd.the lms-332c is the same transduce, think i gave $80.00 shipped.....boy she likes the juice...ne_eye:


----------



## The Fillet Show (Feb 26, 2008)

jim sasser said:


> I got mine off ebay,but i run a lcx-28hd.the lms-332c is the same transduce, think i gave $80.00 shipped.....boy she likes the juice...ne_eye:


Was it the ice ducer? If so, damn you!! LOL I have a transom mount ducer i'm using right now until my ice ducer comes in. I LOVE MY 332c ICE MACHINE!! WAY better than my vex could ever be! I still need to figure out all of the settings on it, but it worked awesome last night for smelt.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

They had the same problem last year, you couldn't find an iceducer anywhere. I was lucky enough to find a portable pack with the iceducer used on line.


----------



## jim sasser (Feb 19, 2007)

Well like u i searched from sea to shining sea...:lol:...i did a search on ebay and bingo,i didnt use the reg. duscer becaues i have mine ran through the boat,and know way in hell im gonna un string that....but seemes like u could get one off the lowrance sight lei.but on a side note,i ordered a soft pack from vexilar for my unit,and it works awsome.thats the only good thing a can say about a flasher....just kidding u flasher guys to each there own,but personaly i would never go back...good luck on the search...thight lines


----------



## The Fillet Show (Feb 26, 2008)

jim sasser said:


> Well like u i searched from sea to shining sea...:lol:...i did a search on ebay and bingo,i didnt use the reg. duscer becaues i have mine ran through the boat,and know way in hell im gonna un string that....but seemes like u could get one off the lowrance sight lei.but on a side note,i ordered a soft pack from vexilar for my unit,and it works awsome.thats the only good thing a can say about a flasher....just kidding u flasher guys to each there own,but personaly i would never go back...good luck on the search...thight lines


Yep, I ordered one from lei, but they are 3-5 weeks out. I did the same thing, blue gentz box from vex with the vex soft sided case and put my lms-332c in it. I LOVE IT! I can run the flasher with the fast track to the side, or split screen zoom, etc.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

3-5 weeks thats not good enough:yikes:


----------



## DoninNe (Jan 24, 2008)

http://www.reedssports.com/Product/product.taf?_function=detail&_ID=16117

Here is the ice ducer. This is where I ordered mine last year.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Well I have to agree, the LMS or HD's are great machines but as was posted earlier those GPS units like the power, 
they suck the juice like it was an unlimited supply!
I'm still having power issues, even with the light set to low and the ping speed down to 75%, the GPS features hidden, indoor use turned on, scope turned off ! I'm still only getting about 6 hrs out of a full charge! 
Luckily thats about all my back will handle anyway! But then it needs 10-12 hrs to recharge!
I'm seriously considering the X67 and using my Ifinder hunt for the GPS if I need it, saves wear and tear on the LMS522 as well as runs for days on a single charge!
I'm wondering if the ICE ducer would increase the definition vs. an transom mount ducer? Am I missing some of the action not having the ICE ducer? 
I'm a pan fisherman, Gills, Perch, Specks and such, and even with playing with all the settings I do not get a consistent read of my teardrop/waxworm/spike combo and I use splitshot! 
If I Set the upper and lower limits to like a 3 ft range set at 4X and am jigging it I can see it but if its sitting still its not there! 
I keep hearing good stuff about the X67Ice machine but is it the Ice ducer doing it?
Now I know why all the X67 and LMS guys are pushing the Vex guys, 
Because those damned Vex units mess up my screen, have to lower the sensitivity and turn on the noise reduction to clear it up! Ancient damn things lol!
Maybe I give the dual frequency LMS480 a try! lol

BD


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

If your not seeing your jig you need to figure out why not. Probably the ice ducer is the difference in clarity.


----------



## jim sasser (Feb 19, 2007)

um i guess i got the same prob.,somtimes i find my self adjusting the senstivity,from one spot to another even if the depth hasent changed drasticlly,but a tweak of the sen. there my jig is.the only reason im using my lcx-28hd is i have two of them and if i buy a x-67 i will be asking if any of u have a room i could rent...:banghead3...as for the power i turn all that stuff off or down and i get about the same 5-6hr's i think im gonna get another battery for longer sits,but over all way satisfied with it...


----------



## The Fillet Show (Feb 26, 2008)

Yep, i'll bring an extra battery if I need it for the real long days. I almost bought a x67. Might still look into one and just leave my 332 in the boat.


----------



## pavy31 (Jul 8, 2008)

Check Bass Pro shop in Mackinaw City, they had one 2 weeks ago when i stopped in there to look for a marcum showdown


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

> good stuff about the X67Ice machine but is it the Ice ducer doing it?





> Probably the ice ducer is the difference in clarity.





> I'm wondering if the ICE ducer would increase the definition vs. an transom mount ducer?


Is there a difference in frequency between the ice ducer and a regular transom mount? I found a bow mount/thru hull on ebay for 58 but I don't know if I should get it now after reading this.

Grrrr....


----------



## Plug Tug (Sep 15, 2003)

salmonslammer, you need a ice ducer to try out call me. I have a extra one.


----------



## jaybe (Sep 3, 2007)

I just got mine from Cascade GPS. I had ordered it on Dec. 26. Everyone was out of them. Apparently they are receiving them from the company now, but with so many backorders to fill, they may be out again soon.
Power issues: My buddy has been having the same thing with his - - and I will propbably have the same with mine. Like you say, when you have a machine that has so many functionas all running at the same time, it's gonna suck a lot more power than just a flasher.

Good Luck.

ps - the price at Cascade GPS was great - I got the unit qith shipping for $150. Most other places the unit alone was $169.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Sounds good lou... Ill give u a shout when I get home..

Ill get that manual for the auger too..it has to go to the dr.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

salmonslammer said:


> Is there a difference in frequency between the ice ducer and a regular transom mount? I found a bow mount/thru hull on ebay for 58 but I don't know if I should get it now after reading this.
> 
> Grrrr....


Im not so sure its the frequency but the cone angle, the cone angle in a transome mount is wide, where as a Ice ducer would be narrow, giving higher definition or so I presume!
I'll keep an eye out for a Ice ducer but it dont look good, theres 1 on ebay but it had alot of time left on it and Im sure it will skyrocket!
Went out again this morning used the LMS522 from 7am til noon at wich point the battery read 10.2volts, and the unit died just befor I was ready to leave!

BD


----------

